

The Archaeology of the Stars - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/science/space/the-archaeology-of-the-stars.html

======
lutusp
Paywalled article. Don't do this.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
You get a number of free views per month, try deleting your cookies or using a
private window.

